
Ask HN: What Are Your Hobbies? - croh
I am tired of very boring day job (programming) and looking for something to lose myself again. (the feeling I used to have in early days of programming). So Friends, would you care to share you hobbies ?
======
gaspoweredcat
Overwatch (and a few other games) its also kind of a social thing as i
regularly play with my brother and sister in law who live at the other end of
the country, its probably the closest ive ever come to enjoying a "sport"

Electronics, i just enjoy repairing broken things, it doesnt really matter
what the thing or issue is, i just enjoy solving the puzzle if you will

Music, i dont play an instrument or anything but unlike many people i spend
time just listening to music, not as a background to other tasks but actually
sitting and enjoying it or looking for new stuff

Travel, i tend to spend a good amount of that time we all spend idly browsing
the net to look for info on places i plan to travel to. In recent years i go
to japan once a year so i spend time looking for things to do/see when im
there, it may sound excessive but anyone whos been on holiday with me will
tell you that it pays off

------
catacombs
Video games, learning new programming languages, watching TV and movies, and,
most importantly of all, reading.

I should strive for more "active" hobbies. I have friends who go to the rock-
climbing gym fairly often.

------
tastroder
sure :) all of these work pretty good for the "lose yourself" thing for me
personally:

\- Hardware tinkering, picked that up while I was in a similar situation years
ago. It can be fun to just solder along and program non-work things with low-
level abstractions sometimes.

\- Sewing, honestly not sure why I started that but it's a nice indoor hobby
away from the PC.

\- Hiking and the gym (weight lifting and crossfit mostly), for obvious
reasons (nature and movement, especially after those debugging days). Both
took some getting used to and integrate timewise but I couldn't live without
anymore.

------
thedevindevops
DnD, Hill walking, (indoor)Climbing, Cooking, homebrewing and amateur
photography

------
mister_hn
Gardening, child caring, playing games, listen to music, woodworking, reading
books are good hobbies

